# كل اللهجات: تصريف الفعل السالم في المضارع



## jawad-dawdi

تصريف كتب في المضارع في اللهجة المغربية

أنا نكتب
ana nekteb
انتَ تكتب
nta tekteb
انتِ تكتبي
nti tketbi
هو يكتب
howa yekteb
هي تكتب
hiya tekteb
احنا نكتبوا
7na nketbo
انتمَ تكتبوا
ntoma tketbo
همَ يكتبوا
homa yketbo​


----------



## rayloom

في لهجة حواضر الحجاز
أنا أكتب
ana 'aktub
إنت تكتب
inta tiktub
إنت تكتبي
inti tiktubi
هو يكتب
huwwa yiktub
هي تكتب
hiyya tiktub
نحنا نكتب
ni7na niktub
إنتوا تكتبوا
intu tiktubu
هم يكتبوا
humma yiktubu

ونحافظ غالبا على حركة عين الفعل كما هي في الفصيح
yakt*u*bu --> yikt*u*b
yasm*a*3u --> yism*a*3
yaks*i*ru --> yiks*i*r
طبعا هناك بعض الفروق مثل
yanzilu --> yinzul/yinzil
ya3malu --> yi3mil/yi3mal/yi3mul​


----------



## إسكندراني

أنا بكتب / بنكتب
ana bakteb / bnekteb
انتَ بتكتب
enta btekteb
انتِ بتكتبي
enti btektbi
هو بيكتب
howwa byekteb
هي بتكتب
heyya btekteb
احنا بنكتب/بنكتبوا
e7na bnekteb/bnektebo
انتوا/انتم بتكتبوا
ento/entom btektebo
همَ بيكتبوا
homma byektebo

النطق الثاني هو التقليدي في الإسكندرية والمحافظات المجاورة


----------



## Linolenic

في اللهجة الأردنية
أنا بكتُب 
إنتَ بتكتُب
إنتِ بتكتُبِ
هوِّ بيكتُب
هيِّ بتكتُب
إحنا بنكتُب
إنتو بتكتُبوا
همِّ بيكتُبوا


----------



## Schem

:في لهجة القصيم من نجد

انا أكتب
ana akteb
انت تكتب
ant takteb
انتي تكتبين
anti taktebiin
هو يكتب
hu yakteb
هي تكتب
hi tatkeb
حنا نكتب
ħinna nakteb
انتم تكتبون
antum taktebuun
انتن تكتبن
anten takteben
هم يكتبون
hum yaktebuun
هن يكتبن
hen yakteben

.استخدام المؤنث في حالة الجمع عادة يكون مقصور على الأجيال الكبيرة في العمر​


----------

